# Con Cor EMD F A dummy front truck frame



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

I broke the front truck frame on my dummy A unit. Where can I purchase a replacement?

DMK


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

Pictures attached.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Probably be easiest to find another on of those locomotives, and cannibalize the parts to keep yours running….


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Probably be easiest to find another on of those locomotives, and cannibalize the parts to keep yours running….


A guy on the train forum found one.

Thanks.


----------



## vilefileman (Jul 24, 2021)

I hope you got it, if not, I am sure I have one.


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

Got one.
Thanks DMK


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like the old Roco made for Concor ones...


----------

